# Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Mai 2010)

*Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt


----------



## Foetus (21. Mai 2010)

*Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

jetz muss er sich nur noch gegen den Scythe Big Shuriken beweisen. der kostet immerhin nur ca. € 27 (mit lüfter). 

hab den Shuriken in meinem htpc und bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## Rolk (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck. Bei 40 € würde ich aber wahrscheinlich doch noch einen 10er drauflegen und die Corsair H50 nehmen.


----------



## frEnzy (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Auch die Corsair H50 braucht Platz! Und das nicht zu knapp. Der Kühler sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Leider etwas zu spät.
Seid gestern arbeitet eine Corsair H50 in dem ITX Case


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

sehr interessant, gute ITX Kühl-lösung.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Der Kühler wird bestimmt nicht schlecht kühlen, wie alle Kühler von Prolimatech. Hoffe auf einen Test.


----------



## XXTREME (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

40 Tacken und dann ohne Lüfter, ja nee iss klar. Dafür müsste er der "Gott" der Mini-Kühler sein!?


----------



## Manny G. (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Cooles Teil...
Ich glaube der kühlt besser als der Scythe Big Shuriken...


----------



## Manny G. (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*



Foetus schrieb:


> jetz muss er sich nur noch gegen den Scythe Big Shuriken beweisen. der kostet immerhin nur ca. € 27 (mit lüfter).
> 
> hab den Shuriken in meinem htpc und bin voll zufrieden damit.



ich auch,allerdings ist die push-pin befestigung voll mies.


----------



## OCPeter (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

*10/10 Pts. für den Namen  ist innovativ, den so zu nennen weil er "die Riesen besiegt".....................ICH FORDERE EINEN TEST LIEBE REDAKTION, vllt. ist der sogar eine gute Alternative zu einem großen Tower-Kühler, bei einem gut belüfteten Case.*


----------



## Dr.Speed (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Schaut aus, als ob die Jungs von Polimatech einen MK-13 abgesägt hätten, und aus den gespaarten Lamellen zwei Samuel 17 gemacht hätten.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Der würde bestimmt unter den Thermalright Spitfire passen


----------



## iGreggy (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Interessante Alternative, werde den mal im Auge behalten. Bau zwar bald was auf µATX-Basis, aber das Gehäuse ist doch verdammt flach, der würde da echt gut reipassen. Und Prolimatech hat ja eigentlich echt immer gute Kühler.


----------



## Floppy90 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*



Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Schaut aus, als ob die Jungs von Polimatech einen MK-13 abgesägt hätten, und aus den gespaarten Lamellen zwei Samuel 17 gemacht hätten.



Coole Meinung. Nach dem Motto aus Ein mach Zwei.

Gruß
Floppy90


----------



## iGreggy (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Laut der Beschreibung bei Caseking soll er wohl auch für High-End PCs geeignet sein. Ob das jetzt so stimmt sei mal dahingestellt, aber für einen Athlon 4-Kerner sollte es doch brauchbar sein.


----------



## JohnMo-UT (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*



XXTREME schrieb:


> 40 Tacken und dann ohne Lüfter, ja nee iss klar. Dafür müsste er der "Gott" der Mini-Kühler sein!?



Was erwartest du anderes bei Prolimatech?


----------



## nulchking (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Ich habe ihn 

Werde ihn morgen mal draufschrauben und schauen wie er meinen 955 bändigen kann


----------



## meratheus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Die SPAWAS vom Motherboard scheinen ebenfalls von dem Samuel gut zu profitieren. Leider paßt so ein Kühler nicht in mein Kühlkonzept. Hab ich richtig gelesen, Mega Shadow no longer in production??? Der ist doch noch gar nicht so alt und die Kühlperformance paßte doch ebenfalls.


----------



## nulchking (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

Hab grad unter dem Desktop ca. 44°C mit meinem 955, da hat mein Mugen schon mehr geleistet.
Morgen kommen dann mal ein paar Werte unter Last


----------



## Jägermaister (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

kannst du nicht jetzt eben kurz prime95 laufen lassen?^^ das interesiert mich jetzt wie gut er kühlen kann


----------



## meratheus (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Samuel 17: CPU-Kühler für Mini-PCs vorgestellt*

mich auch


----------

